# Learning to install Floor and Wall Tile!!



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Turnkey.....

Many of us can see from your posts that you don't have the qualifications to do this project right now. You have been given some good advice and it would behoove you at this time to follow that advice. Hire it done by someone else.

I would never discourage anyone from getting into ceramic tile but this isn't the job to learn on, there is just too much to it. You'll get some good straight "how-to" advice from the JB Forums but don't let that encourage you move on this alone, you would be asking for trouble.

Take it slow, hang out at John's and other forums for a while and learn learn learn. You are sticking your neck out on this one.

Take a look at all of the products offered by Schluter Systems and familiarize yourself with those concepts, you won't go wrong there. Look at KERDI and KERDI Drains and DITRA and the Shower Kits and Tile Edgings for future use. Go slow and you'll do fine.


----------



## HJ1 (Sep 28, 2006)

This thread if from Feb 2007. I hope Turnkey already got past this one. :w00t:


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> Turnkey.....
> 
> Take a look at all of the products offered by Schluter Systems and familiarize yourself with those concepts, you won't go wrong there. Look at KERDI and KERDI Drains and DITRA and the Shower Kits and Tile Edgings for future use. Go slow and you'll do fine.


 
Bud, how do those curbs work, are you able to cut them to length?

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Would be nice if Turnkey came back and finished the story.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

orson said:


> Bud, how do those curbs work, are you able to cut them to length?


Yep, cut em to length. Go to the Schluter site and you can watch the videos. Very informative and well done.


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 25, 2006)

As has been said before....go to the JB Forums for good information. I've been doing this for 30 years and STILL don't "Know it All." Just jumping into the tile business without knowledge is suicidel. I know the temptation is there.....but it ain't like laying linoleum! Many of us have been "Schluterized" with the Kerdi System. It is cutting edge and I encourage you to contact your regional Schluter rep and asked to be invited to one of their (free) seminars. They pay everything but your transportation, put you up in the best hotels and feed you at the best restaurants. Three days WELL spent. Mine was in Greenville, S.C. and was well-worth the time.


----------

